# New Custom Ski Company



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

Me and a buddy have been kicking around an idea for a custom ski company and the first snow has gotten us motivated. 
We are going to use a technology based ski fitting process that will result in a pair of skis built to your individual specifications. 
Would any of you be interested in this?
What would you be willing to pay?
See you on the slopes!  
iSki


----------



## mdre21 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the idea, and think it would be viable mainly because people don't really know what they want, and that's why you'd probably make some descent money at it. But anyone who really knows what they want can find it somewhere on the market, I think you'd probably get most of your business from weekend skiers, the same ones who like bindings with computer chips in them, and dampers that turn on little lights, and not to mention glitter, and rockets, and sparkles, and neon yellow cause it makes you faster.

Besides a good craftsman never blames his tools!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I just don't think it would be feasible to make any money with this idea. You can get most sizes and shapes of skis from the factory. I have thought about how it would be nice to tinker little things but the fact is, though you know better than I would, that making skis is expensive especially if you are making them one at a time instead of mass production. No combination of stiffness, radius, width, or lenght would justify me paying what I would assume to be twice the cost of regular skis. Working at a ski area I got a chance to try many different skis and I can't imagine that you could improve on the new ski designs that much. Unless you put really cool pictures on them.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

to make it as an indie you need one of three things...innovation (think Line or ScottyBob) or money and name recognition (think 4frnt) or a niche clientle (think bros or igneous) and I'm guessing that three of those companies dont make any money. but if you can get a few very good skiers on your product and put it out at a competitive price ( my guess is that your customers are agro and used to finding deals, pro/shop form, and hookups) you might snag a few sales. lots to think about: cap vs. sidewall, shape, flex pattern, swing weight, warranty, ect. all of which everyone on this board will tell you they like a different combination. good luck and post when you have it up and running!

my two cents
-aaron


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Ski dies are several thousand dollars a piece. And there's really no way to reliably press together a ski with out one.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not sure what I would want in a custom ski without trying it first. I think in my heyday, I had maybe 6 different pair of skis for different conditions, terrain, ski partners, and so on.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thanks for the input*

Thanks for the input regarding our idea. Our company would only appeal to a few people but what it is worth to ski at the highest level of your ability? We are trying to bring the service of the professional race room to the common skier. As for the manufacturing point, we have someone who has excess capacity on their line. We can use their equipment to fine tune our process and build enough demand to justify the investment in the equipment.
We'll keep you updated. 
If any of you are interested, check out our survey.
URL address link: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=283791405495
iSki


----------

